# pensacola fishing pier shark fishing



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

can you fish for sharks off of the pier ?


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Not off the Pensacola Beach pier.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Navarre Beach Pier you can...for now


----------



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

do you have to cut your line if you do hook up with one ?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

When my son and I went out to pensacola beach pier couple weeks ago, there was a guy fishing for sharks at the end of the pier. He was very open about it and not trying to hide it at all...


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Breeze said:


> When my son and I went out to pensacola beach pier couple weeks ago, there was a guy fishing for sharks at the end of the pier. He was very open about it and not trying to hide it at all...




You can fish for them all day no problem. You cannot "Land" shark on Pensacola pier. They do not want tourists to see jimbob beaching an 8ft bull shark infront of $300/night resorts


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

leeroy87 said:


> You can fish for them all day no problem. You cannot "Land" shark on Pensacola pier. They do not want tourists to see jimbob beaching an 8ft bull shark infront of $300/night resorts


 :thumbsup:
Nail on the Head.... Not to mention the chum was bothering the visitors... meaning drawing more sharks in cracked me up when it first opened the new beach pier and had the cleaning tables on the pier with the chutes to drop the leftovers down like a perfect chum churn:blink:.... knew that wouldnt last long.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

leeroy87 said:


> You can fish for them all day no problem. You cannot "Land" shark on Pensacola pier. They do not want tourists to see jimbob beaching an 8ft bull shark infront of $300/night resorts


lol


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

leeroy87 said:


> You can fish for them all day no problem. You cannot "Land" shark on Pensacola pier. They do not want tourists to see jimbob beaching an 8ft bull shark infront of $300/night resorts


Thats funny cause when i was out there last sunday alot of us were catching sharks and the tourists were all "THATS AMAZING","WE'VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS". One couple was from Eastern Europe (i forget the country) but they have never seen saltwater fishing and was bumb founded that we were catching sharks. 

We need to educate people.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

This all occured after this kid lost his arm to a bull about 6 miles west of the pier. They got the shark, cut his arm out and took him to Baptist where it was sewn back on. Surgery was successful but he had brain damage from loss of blood. They got rid of cleaning tables after that.
The County saw the possibility of a lawsuit with shark fishing around the swimming area at Casino Beach and required it to stop. About 35-45 years ago we had a big Hammer we named "OLE JOE" that hung around for several years.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

6 miles west and it's the people shark fishing from the pier's fault? These ignorant people do realize that sharks are NATIVE to these waters and will take a bite from time to time, right? Bottom line is with as many people in the gulf waters at any time, it is bound to happen, good grief already with all the shark BS.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

coin op repair man said:


> 6 miles west and it's the people shark fishing from the pier's fault? These ignorant people do realize that sharks are NATIVE to these waters and will take a bite from time to time, right? Bottom line is with as many people in the gulf waters at any time, it is bound to happen, good grief already with all the shark BS.


Dude i was at NAS P fishing right across ft pickens pier and the lifeguard came up to me and said that i was attracting sharks i gave this "girl" the most bumdfounded look i could. are you fore real?!?!?! People dont think sometimes.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

leeroy87 said:


> You can fish for them all day no problem. You cannot "Land" shark on Pensacola pier. They do not want tourists to see jimbob beaching an 8ft bull shark infront of $300/night resorts


Jimbob really! There are a lot of shark fisherman on the gulf coast from FL to TX and beyond. Shark fishing doesn't increace the odds of an attact. Most people don't even chum. I see sharks swimming around people from on top the condos on a regular basis where no one is even fishing. I'm tired of hereing all the negative talk about people catching shark. We catch shark all the time and have tagged and released 300 sharks in the years and have had a few tags reported back. To each there own but I think the complaints are going to far.


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Orange beach jetties are covered with sharks on the east side. you can fish them off there


----------

